# my pigeons (2)



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Prince and peachs 2 chicks 10 days old.










The darker one is pepper and the lighter one is perpendicala i think, my neibours named them.








 There cute this is my first set on twins ive ever had.

ill post some more in a couple days.
I have a huge job ahead cleaning the cage


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice looking squeakers.You are right you have a job on cleaning them out.They are so messy at that age.I tend to clean the nest bowls out every 3 to 4 days at that age as it gets very wet and soiled. Important imo to keep them as warm and clean as possible.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

so when i clean the nest bowel where do i put the speuakers cause there not to good walkers =]


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Just leave them in the box.It only takes a minute or so to clean the bowl and insert fresh straw or hay.Just make sure if they are elevated that they dont fall out of their box.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

ok I just cleaned the nest bowel
sorry about the silly questions i have never had 2 chicks only 1


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

fantaillover100 said:


> ok I just cleaned the nest bowel
> sorry about the silly questions i have never had 2 chicks only 1


They look like they will turn out to be nice birds.How many pigeons do you have in total.?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

6 so far once my dad builds me a bigger loft ill breed then. I have a shop my dad takes me couple times a year and they have a vairty of pigeons. Thats were i get my fantails form the amercain fantails on my other post (my fantails) came from there.
Ill get another 2 pairs so both chicks from each pair of parents can breed. =]
They very cute pigeons have a look at my albums i got more pics, i updated it.


----------

